# Are Women Attracted to Fat Men?



## wondercake (Mar 7, 2017)

Do women like ''fat'' guys and why?


----------



## Tad (Mar 7, 2017)

Do some women like some fat guys? Of course. 

Do all women like all fat guys? Of course not. 

More broadly, I think it is pretty safe to say that most likely no woman likes all guys, or all guys of any particular body type. Some guys being massive jerks, and all that.

Mind you, if by 'like,' you actually meant 'are sexually attracted to' then ... the answer doesn't change much other than changing 'massive jerks' to 'less to a particular persons tastes than are others.'

And if you did mean the sexual attraction thing, you have looked at the BHM/*FFA *board here, right? (BHM stands for big handsome man, and FFA stands for female fat admirer, in case you hadn't picked up on those acronyms)


----------

